# Workshop heating



## tierraverde

Winter solved!


----------



## BurtC

Interesting… Will have to look into these. What of the fine air born dust get into heater?
I currently use a couple of the oil filled heaters and they keep my shop to 60 degrees when I'm not in there.
I then fire up a space heater to bump temp up 8 degrees or so.


----------



## Dedvw

It took a week for the equipment to warm up? I have a garage door that gets opened and closed in the winter. Is there a setting that can warm a room faster?


----------



## NiteWalker

Thanks for the review; I'm currently looking into heating options myself.


----------



## BoxBuilder

Fine dust can be blown out ith the compressor I have. Took about a week but there had been no heat for several months. I have been pleased with the results so far. The thermostats work quite well but they do not give great heat on a moments notice. 60 to 64 degrees works well for me.


----------



## lab7654

How does it stack up against opening and closing garage doors? My shop shares the space of a 3 car garage, and it gets down to below zero where I'm at. Not that I'm out in the shop when it's that cold, but when it's around 20-30 in the winter it would be nice to use the shop with some heat.


----------



## tierraverde

I have a garage/woodshop that's about 750 sq. ft.
I live in the Chicago area so the wind and temps can get pretty extreme.
This is a natural gas 45,000 BTU hanging furnace I had installed. It takes about 1-1/2 hours to heat the garage from 32 to 64 degrees. Once up to temp., it cycles about every 15 minutes to maintain the temp. It's only on for maybe 5 minutes when cycling. The unit cost is about $600.00+ installation.
Unfortunately, the garage is not insulated and no way I'm going through that giant job. The garage is finished in drywall and painted.


----------



## BoxBuilder

Lab7654
My shop is behind the garage with a separate door so opening & closing garage doors is not an issue.


----------



## BoxBuilder

Jim C
That looks like a great heating solution as well.


----------



## JesseTutt

@Jim C, I have considered different natural gas heaters. Do you have a feel for how much it costs to run it? I understand that this depends on a lot of variables.


----------



## tierraverde

Jesse
I really don't have any figures, but it is the most efficient for the climate here in Chicago.
I'm sure if my garage was insulated properly, whatever my cost's are now, would probably be cut in half.


----------



## toolmantim

Hey, jim C, Wow, that's some heater. Being a EnergyStar rated contractor there are numerous options today you might want to explore in an attempt to contain some of that heat your generating with that unit. You would be surprised at whats involved to bring up the R-value in your walls and ceilings. Over the course of a few heating seasons, the savings will end up paying for itself. And now there are ways that involve very little damage to existing drywall. You might want to look into this. Good luck.


----------



## tierraverde

Hey Toolmantim,
I'm open to ideas, do you have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## JoeinGa

JimC… I looked at that for my shop (30'X40" pole barn) but at the time the cost was an issue. So now I use a torpedo style kero heater to do the initial warm up on the shop and then I use this to keep the area I'm in just warm enough so I can shut down the kerosene heater and not have the smell…


----------



## JoeinGa

ok,,, having trouble adding an image this morning. Trying again… this is what I use for a space heater. I welded a small cart so I could roll it around as I moved about in the shop.


----------



## dhazelton

Curious how a 465 watt heater would best a 1500 watt oil filled radiator that costs under $50 and is totally sealed to dust. Did you buy these just because they were slim?


----------



## BoxBuilder

dhazelton
I do like the fact that they take up little space. Bought because they were in my price range, no moving parts or noise & they looked like they might work. I am quite happy with them so far. Even though they are not on high thermostat setting & weather here has been in the 30's the shop is still a comfortable 60+ degrees. Got the first electric bill & cost seems to be what they said it would be. As stated my shop is well insulated & now all equipment has warmed up. I am quite comfortable in the shop wearing an old sweatshirt. Also like the fact that I can keep them on all the time so no lost time waiting for warmup. So…happy camper.


----------



## dhazelton

The design looks like it encourages some convective currents which helps a ton. The new oil filled units use a different liquid than older ones and don't seem as efficient. Wonder if they make those in a more horizontal layout….


----------



## BoxBuilder

dhazelton,
You are very right about the convection currents. To answer your question I would suggest checking the web site (eheat.com) & giving them a call. I called prior to ordering & had a very nice conversation with them. They gave me good advice about the units & what I might need based on the info I supplied them. As mentioned I am quite pleased to be able to use the shop during the cold weather. Don't remember the town but they are located in Texas.


----------



## woodmaker

I get nervous about open flames when it's time to stain and varnish the end results.
I have a propane heater in the garage and it works great, but still nervous when it comes to applying fininshes. I let the garage heat up and then turn off the open flames while I finish.


----------



## BoxBuilder

woodmaker, that is another thing I like about these heaters. No open flame!


----------



## Sarit

All electric heat should be close to 100% efficient, minus any fan loads.
Would it be more efficient (ie less costly) to put a typical electric heater on a scheduled timer?


----------



## BoxBuilder

Sarit, Can't answer that question. I saw my electric bill & it was not bad. I just enjoy going to the shop & walking into a nice environment. No more grabbing a freezing cold drill or watching the glue freeze!


----------

